# Tallulah River Campground



## MattyIce (Jun 27, 2012)

A buddy and me are planning on taking our sons up there in a few weeks to do some camping for a few days. Just wondering if anyone can give some advice or tips on what to expect, a lot of crowds, things we should look out for or things to do? Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## takamineman (Jun 27, 2012)

Man I love it up there.  There's not a whole lot to do besides fishing and playing in the water.  At times it can be crowded on the weekends, but during the week it's usually not too bad.  I'm 35 now and have been going there and to Wildcat Creek since I was 7.  That area is great!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats what we're planning on doing, just fishin and hangin out. I'm just looking for a few days to get away from everything. Just wanting to hear about other peoples experiences there, cause we've never been, wanting to try something new, thanks man


----------



## marktaylor99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Plenty of exploring/hiking to do too. Go to google earth and search for waterfalls. There are a few within hiking distance.


----------



## cmzshooter (Jun 29, 2012)

Great fishing up there. Used to go 6-7 times a year but that has been too long ago to give you current info. Last time I was there I was fishing under the bridge when the trout stocker stopped above me and dumped what seemed to be a 100 trout over the bridge into the water. Fishin picked up dramatically after that,lol.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 29, 2012)

That was one of my favorite places to camp as a lad. Last time I went was about 30 years ago. I guess it's time to go back. Nothing to do there but fish, hike, build fires, socializing, dutch oven cooking, swinging in a hammock, and  strumming the Banjo. It's one of those campgrounds where you feel like you are in the mountains and not at a tourist trap.


----------



## throwdown (Jun 30, 2012)

We go atleast 5 times a year, I've never stayed at the campground, we camp in the mountain. But it is really a beautiful place, and the fishing can be good during the week. Black Rooster tails are your friend


----------



## blindhog (Jul 1, 2012)

Sounds like what I am looking for.  Is it totally primitive?  I want to go and fish and hang out by the campfire.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 1, 2012)

The campground on the left side of the road has all the hookups, etc and RVs, it also has the showers and restrooms. There are some primitive sites right across the road with a gravel pad and a grill. You have to park on the road and walk to them but it's a short walk.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 1, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> The campground on the left side of the road has all the hookups, etc and RVs, it also has the showers and restrooms. There are some primitive sites right across the road with a gravel pad and a grill. You have to park on the road and walk to them but it's a short walk.



Wow, I haven't been in awhile, when I went all they had were picnic tables, toilets, & a hand water pump.
If someone was looking for a more primitive place to camp and trout fish where would you recommend? Coleman River, Wildcat Creek, Sarah's Creek in Warwoman Dell or somewhere else?
We use to camp where the Coleman flowed into the Tallulah River or on up to Tate Branch.
http://www.sherpaguides.com/georgia/mountains/blue_ridge/eastern/tallulah_basin.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 1, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> The campground on the left side of the road has all the hookups, etc and RVs, it also has the showers and restrooms. There are some primitive sites right across the road with a gravel pad and a grill. You have to park on the road and walk to them but it's a short walk.



Are you talking about Tallulah River Campground having electricity? I'm not doubting you since you live in Rabun County but I see no mention of it on this site. Nice pictures of the campground on this site.
http://chattahoocheemanagement.com/TallulahRiver.htm


----------



## Davis31052 (Jul 4, 2012)

The first campground going in, Nichols Campground I believe, is a full hook up. However, the three camp grounds past it are not. They do all have gravel pads, and fire rings. They also have one well with a hand pump and block buildings with chemical flush toilets. These are all on the left side of the road heading towards Tate City.  

When you get near the end of the national forest at Tate City, the last campground on the left is called Sandy Bottom. To the right of the entrance there is a parking area and a sign that directs you towards some primitive campsites. I've not hiked to them so I cannot attest to the condition or size.

If you look closely on your way up the river towards Sandy Bottom CG you can find side roads that will take you to some other spots that are even more remote. 

Good Luck, have fun, and catch some trout.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jul 4, 2012)

goto tate branch and walk up the trail and check out the huge rock its probly about 40 to 50 feet high just sticking out the ground. then goto tate city its pretty neat population of 35 or something. i always take a tube for the kids and a good rope and make a swing for them and take them tubing in the rivers some. i've been going there since i was a little kid. those haiwian punch jugs that have the handle on top make good water jugs cause the handle will hang on the water nozzle while you pump the water out the ground. be sure to put things up cause the bears will come in on you and if you see an old bluetick that runs around his name is buck.

i don't beleive theres hook up on the nf land but might be its very hard to get a spot in the first campground we always just pass it up cause i like getting back in the woods anyways. theres a private campground on the left on the way in that has all that. if you go out for anything go back to clayton its the closest. if the kids wanna go swimming goto charlie mtn road and theres a nice beach down there a few miles.

its getting really crowded up there and were gonna start going other places last time i was there this summer the whole place smelled like pee from everyone fishing and peeing all over the place.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 4, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Are you talking about Tallulah River Campground having electricity? I'm not doubting you since you live in Rabun County but I see no mention of it on this site. Nice pictures of the campground on this site.
> http://chattahoocheemanagement.com/TallulahRiver.htm



It's OK to doubt me when I'm wrong.

It's been a long time since I camped there, before I moved to Rabun, and I guess memory played a trick. Besides, I stayed across the road in the primitive part. Maybe I just imagined the hookups in the RV part as a reason they would want to be 5 feet from each other.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 4, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> It's OK to doubt me when I'm wrong.
> 
> It's been a long time since I camped there, before I moved to Rabun, and I guess memory played a trick. Besides, I stayed across the road in the primitive part. Maybe I just imagined the hookups in the RV part as a reason they would want to be 5 feet from each other.



Maybe that's the private campground Davis mentioned "Nichols Campground".


----------



## antique41 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just for your information, Wildcat Creek Road is now closed(gated) and there is no access to the campgrounds.


----------

